# GSD rescue from Hungary



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm a volunteer of a Hungarian German Shepherd Rescue Founndation.
I just write this letter to connect You.
We are a little group in Hungary like a foundation. We want to save this wonderful breed, because many people try to breed the GSD-s and sometimes they don't care about their life.
We have many cases, these dogs are hungry and thin, underweighted and bad physical condition, so we have very much work to do.

We try to find a new family for these rescued dogs, and force the authorities to do the necessary steps to save the animal rights.

So I'm happy to find You and I hope we can share experiences.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Greeting Duncan! always good to hear from another gsd lover, and it will be fascinating to get your input on training, rescue etc! There are a lot of fans of GSD european lines on this board and we'd love to see more pictures of your handsome doggie!

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I wish you much success in your rescue efforts and thanks for being there for the furry ones.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad you found us. Good luck with your rescue efforts!


----------

